# Seahorse tank



## mbender04 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok so I know it's a pretty brave endeavor for my first saltwater tank but I am starting a small, 29 gal Seahorse tank. I don't plan on putting much else but Seahorses, live rock and the little bit of coral I find on the live rock I buy, and something for them to anchor to like more coral or maybe saltwater grass plants. Anyway...got any suggestions or advice??


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't have a SW tank...but I've been looking at the 'how to's' of starting one up...

...from everything I've read, and everyone I've talked to...

I'd suggest you start with a regular SW tank first...SW requires more of an effort than FW...

...once you have the ins and outs of SW tanks figured out...then by all means, try seahorses...

...but seashorses are among the most difficult SW species to keep, never mind raise...so starting with them isn't a good idea...


----------

